# Goldenmotor 36v 12ah Voltage sag



## Rational (Nov 26, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> LiMn battery fully charged
> Battery indicator dropped to 50%, then recovered to 100% a few seconds after reaching the top of the hill. Battery voltage right after ride was 39.9v.
> 
> If I understand, max safe discharge for this battery would be 28v. So if it's showing 50% coming up the hill that means the V is sagging to 36v. Am I right and is this normal?
> ...


The connection between State of Charge and battery voltage under load for LiMn batteries may be complicated. 
Post it if you can find it.

The pedaling part confounds the results.


----------



## Sangesf (Apr 21, 2011)

It depends on how many amps you're pulling..
Do you have a watt meter?
The most distance I'd say you can get is 20miles.. 15 if it's hilly.


----------

